# Kitten behavior (ie CRAZY & dangerous)



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

We brought home a 10 week old kitten a couple of weeks ago (he's now 12 1/2 weeks). He is a Siamese, which we've had before and are very familiar with the breed.

I realize that kittens have tons of energy and will find trouble. However, this little guy (Yoshi) runs into walls, jumps on things that are waaaay to high for him to reach, etc. He even jumped on top of a table lamp last night. 

He has been confined to his own bedroom since we brought him home on 4/2. After about 4-5 days, we started letting him out into the living room/kitchen supervised. Watched him like a hawk the entire time, but there were times when he would chill out and fall asleep on me on the couch. However, he had a pee accident on our brand new ($5000) carpets. I know it wasn't his fault....we only had 1 litter box at the time and I think he just couldn't make it in time. He actually had a second accident in the same spot.....which was probably because I didn't clean it with Nature's Miracle at the time. Since then, I have cleaned that area with NM. 

I'm not too concerned with the peeing accidents anymore, because we now have 3 litter boxes (1 in his bedroom, 1 in the hall where the accident happened, and 1 in the living room for when we let him out supervised). 

What I'm concerned about is his craziness and fearlessness. I just don't want him to hurt himself.

Our last Siamese was not like this at all.....and we brought him home at just 8 weeks old.

Is there anything we can do to settle him down when he's out of his room? We even play with him in his bedroom and try to tire him out before letting him in the living room, but that doesn't seem to matter either.

What about Feliway? Would that work for my situation?
And how long will this crazy behavior last?

Here are some pics of Yoshi....


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

The only advice I can give is.........send him to meeeeeee!
oh my gosh, he is gorgeous :love2


----------



## Bella1623 (Apr 1, 2011)

mine are couple months older than yours but we got them when they were about 6 weeks old and they are siamese as well, 2 boys. mine haven't had accidents at all but are the same when it comes to being crazy and fearless. I only put them away at night and pretty much let them have free realm of the house through out the day but a few things i have done to get them to stop being so reckless was one, i bought them a ton of toys to play with on the floor (balls, feather toys, scratch post) if by chance i catch them doing something dangerous i just make the toys or something else more appealing in another room...mine just recently discovered the counters and on top of the cabinets, it was quite funny to have him standing all the way on the top of the cabinet and crying for me to help him down..i just showed him the way he got up there and he figured it all out eventually. I know my older cats which i've had since they were 5 weeks were crazy hyper until around a year and then started calming down and also once i had them fixed i did notice a change then and that was when they were 6 months.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

absolutely. you must have a defective kitten. please pm me for a proper mailing address to deliver him here for immediate refurbishing. please be advised this could take up to 25 years.






:wink





Man, he's cute.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

What a cutie!!

Pumpkin's not siamese, but she used to be that crazy when she was a tiny kitten. At 7 weeks she tried to take on my friends adult male cat! LOL she scared him too! If you have the time & money, I suggest getting another kitten to tire Yoshi out (that was the route I ended up taking). If getting another cat is not an option, then the best you can do is to kitty proof your house & buy/make some extra toys for Yoshi. One of Pumpkin's favorite things was a "kitty fort" that I built for her out of various stacked boxes (soda, shoe, packing, etc). I stacked them up pretty tall (and you could duct tape them for extra support), and I cut various sized entrance & peep holes. Lastly, I hid several treats and favorite toys in the boxes to keep her occupied.


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

ohohohoh what a cutie..i want to eat him!!!! <3

he reminds me of a cat I had...who was taken from me by a bad, bad boyfriend


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually, I have the proper address to send him to for refund or repairs.. just send me a Note.


=^.^=


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahh he's so gorgeous... He can get away with anything!

I'm not so useful, I don't have any particular help- my two can be that crazy, Mitzi has a tendency to jump on inappropriate things (she jumped on the coffee table and singed her whiskers... TWICE!). So long as you've kitten proofed as much as you can, you've just got to trust that he'll learn what to do and what not to do!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Bella1623 said:


> mine are couple months older than yours but we got them when they were about 6 weeks old and they are siamese as well, 2 boys. mine haven't had accidents at all but are the same when it comes to being crazy and fearless. I only put them away at night and pretty much let them have free realm of the house through out the day but a few things i have done to get them to stop being so reckless was one, i bought them a ton of toys to play with on the floor (balls, feather toys, scratch post) if by chance i catch them doing something dangerous i just make the toys or something else more appealing in another room...mine just recently discovered the counters and on top of the cabinets, it was quite funny to have him standing all the way on the top of the cabinet and crying for me to help him down..i just showed him the way he got up there and he figured it all out eventually. I know my older cats which i've had since they were 5 weeks were crazy hyper until around a year and then started calming down and also once i had them fixed i did notice a change then and that was when they were 6 months.


We had considered getting 2 males, but by that time there were not 2 available from the same litter (and we wanted them to be littermates). 
Yoshi has plenty of toys, but I'll probably get some more for him....especially for use in the living room/kitchen. For scratch posts, he's got 2 plus a 2 story carpet condo as well. I would like to get a medium sized piece of cat furniture for him, so maybe that could help as well.

We don't plan on getting Yoshi neutered until 6-7 months, unless he starts spraying before then of course. I hope we don't have to wait that long for him to chill out! 

Still might try that Feliway stuff....mainly because I feel bad that he has to be confined to 1 room most of the day. And selfishly, I would like to be able to spend quality time with him outside of that room...and ultimately want him sleeping with us at night.

Thanks for all the comments so far. I'll take any advice that you guys have to give! Keep it coming!

And thanks for the comments about Yoshi's cuteness.....he is SUPER cute and I definitely fell in love the first time I held him. :love2


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

not to alarm you but my pull string for a ceiling fan switch is still tied up to increase its height from the floor, at seven feet a lynx point kitten I had could wack it at will!!! would consider moving up the fixing though.. put something large in the pee area to make that spot not available to him , good luck, (way to cute to get mad at)


----------



## livismom (Mar 29, 2011)

Yoshi is too cute! Reminds me of my Felix. I hear you on the crazyness. I have caught my two trying to figure out a way to get on the molding on top of the window. I'll have to try to get a picture of them hanging on the ledge. Their cat tree is in front of the window. I just caught them playing floor hockey with a small turd one of them must have removed from the litter box. Is that a boy thing? EWW


----------



## MissMeowzers (Apr 10, 2011)

Yoshi is absolutely adorable!!
My 8 month old tabby cat is crazy as well, he definitely is fearless when it comes to being on high places. He loves sleeping on top of the refrigerator, and on top of the cabinets. He also taught himself to open the cabinets and climb inside them from above, and knock everything out of them onto the floor. The only thing that tires him out is a laser pointer toy, he will chase after it for 30 minutes to an hour, then sleep for a few hours. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Cute kitten!!!!!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

HopeElizabeth said:


> Yoshi is absolutely adorable!!
> My 8 month old tabby cat is crazy as well, he definitely is fearless when it comes to being on high places. He loves sleeping on top of the refrigerator, and on top of the cabinets. He also taught himself to open the cabinets and climb inside them from above, and knock everything out of them onto the floor. The only thing that tires him out is a laser pointer toy, he will chase after it for 30 minutes to an hour, then sleep for a few hours. I definitely recommend it.


We have a laser pointer for Yoshi (our last cat loved it). However, Yoshi could care less about the light, but prefers to drag the actual pointer by the wrist strap!


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Have you tried the "Da Bird" toy? All of my cats will play with it for hours.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I picked up one of those round plastic things with the ball inside of it. Yoshi LOVES it!! It kept him so busy that I could even get in and out of the room without him trying to escape. 

Brought it out into the living room and it still kept him busy enough to stay out of trouble for a good hour or so. 

Now he's back in his room resting. I'm watching him on our webcam...he looks pretty wiped! He's such a baby....


----------



## Bella1623 (Apr 1, 2011)

My kitten Marcus LOVES this toy I get from walmart. I couldn't find it on the site so I found the closest thing to it on the Petsmart site but its a dollar at Walmart for 2 of them. He literally carries it around with him everywhere he goes..it's the cutest thing!! He dropped it in his water once and it got all nasty so when i was sweeping the floor i tried to slip it in the dust pan and he growled at me and grabbed it...I ended up having to swap it out while he was sleeping!! But all of my cats have loved it and its cheap which is great..he's the only one that has been obsessed! LOL

Grreat Choice&#0153 Paper Mouse - Toys - Cat - PetSmart


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

As soon as I saw this thread title I thought "Ha! Sounds like Apollo! I wonder if it's a siamese?"

And sure enough!  He's absolutely adorable/gorgeous!

They really do seem to take the kitten energy and multiply it by 10. Apollo (who is a mix, not even a purebred) is still crazy at a year old, and Athena is as well (though less destructively so). So...I can't tell you when or even if he'll ever mellow out, as I haven't had mine for that long. 

I sympathize on the worrying he's going to hurt himself issue. Apollo had me in fits when I first got him, but kittens seem to be very durable. Athena managed to hurt herself once, but not badly. I just try to be extra careful about not leaving anything sharp or precariously balanced around, and I've given them specific surfaces (a big cat tree) that they are encouraged to jump and climb on so they have somewhere safe to play.

Like others said, just giving him as many ways as possible to vent all that crazy energy is your best bet. A toy that's been a big hit with mine lately is this: Star Chaser Turbo Scratcher Cat Toy at PETCO It has a blinky ball (the regular, non Star Chaser model doesn't) which they just chase round and round and round.

As I type this thread, Apollo is running back and forth in and out of the room behind me going "Mrrrrrrrrrr!" for no apparent reason. Crazy indeed.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Bella1623 said:


> My kitten Marcus LOVES this toy I get from walmart. I couldn't find it on the site so I found the closest thing to it on the Petsmart site but its a dollar at Walmart for 2 of them. He literally carries it around with him everywhere he goes..it's the cutest thing!! He dropped it in his water once and it got all nasty so when i was sweeping the floor i tried to slip it in the dust pan and he growled at me and grabbed it...I ended up having to swap it out while he was sleeping!! But all of my cats have loved it and its cheap which is great..he's the only one that has been obsessed! LOL
> 
> Grreat Choice&#0153 Paper Mouse - Toys - Cat - PetSmart


That is just plain hilarious....he actually GROWLED at you???? :lol:

Oh wait....Siamese. Now it makes sense. LOL!!!!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Bella1623 said:


> My kitten Marcus LOVES this toy I get from walmart. I couldn't find it on the site so I found the closest thing to it on the Petsmart site but its a dollar at Walmart for 2 of them. He literally carries it around with him everywhere he goes..it's the cutest thing!! He dropped it in his water once and it got all nasty so when i was sweeping the floor i tried to slip it in the dust pan and he growled at me and grabbed it...I ended up having to swap it out while he was sleeping!! But all of my cats have loved it and its cheap which is great..he's the only one that has been obsessed! LOL
> 
> Grreat Choice&#0153 Paper Mouse - Toys - Cat - PetSmart


Omg Athena would love that. She's obsessed with anything crinkly. I'll have to check those out next time I'm there!


----------



## Bella1623 (Apr 1, 2011)

yes he ran over to the toy picked it up GROWLED at me and ran away!!! I couldn't even be mad at him because it was just too hilarious!! he keeps both of them hidden from all of the other cats and he will actually play fetch with it with me!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Bella1623 said:


> My kitten Marcus LOVES this toy I get from walmart. I couldn't find it on the site so I found the closest thing to it on the Petsmart site but its a dollar at Walmart for 2 of them. He literally carries it around with him everywhere he goes..it's the cutest thing!! He dropped it in his water once and it got all nasty so when i was sweeping the floor i tried to slip it in the dust pan and he growled at me and grabbed it...I ended up having to swap it out while he was sleeping!! But all of my cats have loved it and its cheap which is great..he's the only one that has been obsessed! LOL
> 
> Grreat Choice&#0153 Paper Mouse - Toys - Cat - PetSmart


I actually picked something similiar up for Yoshi yesterday. It's those crinkly foil balls. He really loves the sound and bats it around everywhere. I want to pick up some more, so I'll probably grab some of the paper ones as well.

He has learned to fetch now. He picks up balls when we throw them, carries it in his mouth and brings it back to us. So cute.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

saitenyo said:


> I sympathize on the worrying he's going to hurt himself issue. Apollo had me in fits when I first got him, but kittens seem to be very durable. Athena managed to hurt herself once, but not badly. I just try to be extra careful about not leaving anything sharp or precariously balanced around, and I've given them specific surfaces (a big cat tree) that they are encouraged to jump and climb on so they have somewhere safe to play.
> 
> Like others said, just giving him as many ways as possible to vent all that crazy energy is your best bet. A toy that's been a big hit with mine lately is this: Star Chaser Turbo Scratcher Cat Toy at PETCO It has a blinky ball (the regular, non Star Chaser model doesn't) which they just chase round and round and round.
> 
> As I type this thread, Apollo is running back and forth in and out of the room behind me going "Mrrrrrrrrrr!" for no apparent reason. Crazy indeed.


That is hilarious! 

I know Yosh would love that turbo scratcher....
This cat is going to have so many toys. :?


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Update: I just ordered this thing for little Yoshi. I absolutely KNOW that he will love it.

Trixie DreamWorld Nerja Cat Scratching Post at PETCO

I hope it's decent quality...so hard to find good quality things these days. I like the way it looks and the overall size is not too big. 

My thought is to put it in the living room so when he's out of his room, it will keep him busy, out of trouble, out of danger, and will allow mom and dad to do things other than babysit! Having this kitten is like having another full time job...but I still wouldn't change a thing.


----------

